
Where Is Marissa Mayer? - nreece
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2016/12/yahoo-is-more-screwed-than-ever-so-where-the-hell-is-marissa-mayer/
======
twblalock
She is probably trying to salvage the acquisition and won't say anything
publicly because it might make the situation worse. In fact, I bet Verizon
would prefer that she keep a low profile right now.

------
randycupertino
I heard she was spotted with Elizabeth Holmes at NY Fashion Week:

[https://twitter.com/JohnCarreyrou/status/775499356740943872](https://twitter.com/JohnCarreyrou/status/775499356740943872)

~~~
pcurve
I find that quite amusing so many different ways. Their lack of fashion sense,
imploding business, just to name the obvious ones.

------
antidaily
Shouldn't have shut down Pipes.

------
mmel
Yahoo seems to be a company that should've gone under when the dotcom bubble
burst, but didn't for whatever reason. It never really had a coherent plan to
be a profitable business.

~~~
new299
That doesn't seem reasonable. They had the same routes to profitability as
Google, but just didn't execute well.

~~~
ronilan
Yep. _Exactly_ the same. And they settled for peanuts[1].

Hindsight. it rules.

[1] [https://www.cnet.com/news/google-yahoo-bury-the-legal-
hatche...](https://www.cnet.com/news/google-yahoo-bury-the-legal-hatchet/)

